# Lasers?



## Shin71 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hola,
What started in a holster thread broght up an issue of debate.  What are the pros and cons to using a laser aiming device on/with your gun?


----------



## Big Don (Sep 4, 2010)

Not having used one, I'm guessing here, but, it seems to me that if you depend on a laser, your actual skills could degrade pretty easily.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 4, 2010)

good article:
http://vickerstactical.com/tactical-tips/crimson-trace-lasergrips/

this is worth watching


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 4, 2010)

Shin71 said:


> Hola,
> What started in a holster thread broght up an issue of debate. What are the pros and cons to using a laser aiming device on/with your gun?


 

* I can still hit accurately without my glasses, such as just waking up or having them knocked off midfight.

*It's a proven deterrent vs. just pointing, too many LEO field reports to list have verified that more often than not they see that red dot appear in their eyes/on their chest, reconsider their career options, and surrender or flee. Is it a guarantee? No. Is it worth trying? Absolutely.

*I can still hit accurately from a CQB firing position where I haven't time to bring the sights to my eyes.

Crimson Trace grips are the one mandatory addition to any sidearm I purchase for defensive carry.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 7, 2010)

The only laser I want on MY gun is a one MEGAWATT laser. And then it will be THE gun.

I do have a softair Glock 26 I converted to 'fire' a laser. Superglued the laser to the barrel after taking out the internal parts, and then snaked the pressure swith under the trigger.

Yes every pull of the trigger 'fires' the gun. It fits my holsters and at night I practice, with low lghts, to shoot lamp shades, light switches, vases, etc.. and right now I have this gun by my side.

You see that way I can't have an accidental shooting while practicing. My real Glock 26 is picked up.

It is also why I can hip shoot so well.

I'd love to get ahold of one of those blue Chiefs Specials with Crimson trace laser (they are demo guns at gun shops) and then superglue some lead slugs inside the gun for weight. I'd then have a snubby laser practice gun!

But for my real carry guns, until the come up with a megawatt laser, I'll just use them as I do now, sans laser.

Deaf


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 8, 2010)

Cons of lasers: You waste more time trying to find the dot and put it on target than you typically do by just using your sights. There is also a tendency to try and "snatch" your shots when your dot is where you want it, leading to yanked shots.

The biggest PRO I have for them is that they are great as a deterrent for when you are detaining somebody at gunpoint.


----------



## Skpotamus (Sep 8, 2010)

Personally, I don't think they are needed.  In close range they aren't needed, and past that they tend to slow you down while you look for the dot. 

If you have problems seeing the sights of your gun, you might look at mounting a red dot on your handgun.  Gabe Suarez' group started doing that and still keeping the guns concealed.  

YMMV.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 8, 2010)

The best use for lasers, for me, is when it comes to refining someone's shooting mechanics.  

It's relatively easy to track the laser dot as the trigger is being pulled.  This way, you can see if the shooter is jerking the trigger one way or the other, or if he's anticipating recoil, resulting in low shots.  

Back when I had a S&W 686 equipped with a laser, I'd load up some "bunny fart" .38 Special wadcutters for those firing their first centerfire handgun (after initially training them with a .22 Ruger 22/45 pistol).  Usually, the first shot would have good accuracy, and then the subsequent shots would be low.  

Some would deny flinching, but after I turned on the laser, and took a quick video, that quickly dispelled nay doubts.


----------

